

Ask HN: Looking for Upcoming Events Where I can meet Hackers - cgherb911

I'm looking to recruit an entrepreneurial hacker to our team.  We're offering equity + pay to the right person.  I would like to get some info for some upcoming events where I can meet some great hackers.  Anywhere in California is alright.
======
paulbaumgart
You're welcome to join us for
[http://cses.ucsd.edu/wiki/index.php/San_Diego_Hacker_News_Me...](http://cses.ucsd.edu/wiki/index.php/San_Diego_Hacker_News_Meetup)

I can't promise any turnout numbers or particular qualifications, though.

~~~
jayliew
We have some people from UC Irvine that may join us. We should inform them
ahead of time too.

------
chrischen
[http://www.techstars.org/2010/01/14/techstars-founder-
dating...](http://www.techstars.org/2010/01/14/techstars-founder-dating-
meetup-is-feb-10th/)

Not in California, but they are opening a chatroom during the event.

------
andrewhyde
<http://founderdating.com/> is trying to fit this niche. Also check out
Startup Weekends (was started to address this problem).

------
amohr
<http://thestartupdigest.com/> Lots of different types of events; delivered
weekly; sorted by region. pretty cool.

------
dzlobin
<http://www.meetup.com/Hackers-and-Founders/> I haven't personally been but
our NYC H&F meetups are always great.

------
cgherb911
Thanks for the leads. Star hackers are hard to find. -Chris
chris(at)phonehalo.com

